# video iPhone->iPad [iMovie]



## yanouil (7 Juillet 2011)

Voilà, j'ai un iPad 2 et un iPhone 3Gs.

J'utilise iMovie sur mon iPad pour faire des petits montages.
J'ai un problème, comment utiliser une video que j'ai fait avec mon iPhone?

Bref je cherche un moyen de transférer la video de mon iphone à mon iPad. 

J'ai essayé par mail. OK, sauf que la video est compressé et ne peut pas être enregistrer dans iMovie.

J'ai essayé via iTunes, mais la vidéo n'est visible que via l'App 'Video' de l'iPad. iMovie ne la voit pas. A moins que j'ai loupé quelque chose.

Si vous avec la solution ça serait cool. Ca serait franchement très con de la part d'apple d'empêcher d'utiliser les video faite avec son iphone quant on utilise un iPad... grrrr


----------



## pouleaupot (12 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider mais j'ai fait un pti tuto pour le transfert de vidéos prises avec un sanyo xacti.
Tu peux piocher des idées dedans...

http://sites.google.com/site/pouleaupot/appli-en-telechargement/video-avec-imovie-ipad


----------



## yanouil (14 Juillet 2011)

C'est quant même nul de la part de Apple de devoir passer par un adaptateur USB pour passer une vidéo d'un iphone à un ipad...

Je vais simplement attendre iOS5 et la synchro des données. Ca devrait me faciliter la chose.

Je suis étonné, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution nul part. Je ne dois pourtant pas être le seul a vouloir utiliser mon iphone pour faire des vidéo puis les utilisé pour un montage via l'ipad...

EDIT : merci pour le tuto.

EDIT : Avec iFiles et en passant par l'ordi j'y arrive... vivement iOS5


----------



## pouleaupot (16 Juillet 2011)

Je suis content que le tuto t'est servi un peu, et que tu ais réussi à faire ce que tu voulais en bidouillant. Oh oui vivement IOS5 !
Bon montage.

Sinon j'ai réécrit le tuto sur un nouveau site :
http://www.famillepouvreau.com/Le-Blog/tutoriel-video-imovie-ipad-sanyo.html

Vous pouvez piocher des idées dedans n'hésitez pas.


----------

